# Jonsered 2172



## taplinhill (Sep 8, 2010)

From the Jonsered International Website:







Jonsered is launching a new chainsaw as part of its professional range. The powerful CS 2172 is Jonsered's first professional chainsaw fitted with an environmentally friendly Clean Power engine. 



The new chainsaw is aimed at professional users with high demands on reliability and performance such as larger landowners, forest owners, professional forest workers and park administrations. 90 percent of users are expected to be professional forestry workers who subsist on forest work. The engine is more powerful and more environmentally friendly than previous models. Jonsered's proprietary Clean Power engine technology produces a higher torque and offers raw power at low revs. In simple terms, Clean Power technology is based on maximizing fuel economy. Emissions from the engine are up to 75 % lower and fuel consumption up to 20 % less than a conventional two-stroke engine of the same size. 
"Our new professional chainsaw is a future-proof investment. It meets all the legal requirements in force around the world which is unique for a chainsaw. This is really modern technology, the new chainsaw can even be sold in California, which has the strictest emissions standards in the world," says Niklas Bergquist, Global Product Manager, Jonsered. 

The chainsaw weighs 6.4 kg and has a power output of 4.1 kW/5.6 hp. The Jonsered Clean Power engine provides a stronger chainsaw, and its technology means the user does not need to carry as much fuel when working in the forest. 
"Clean Power technology is fully comparable to the time when the catalytic converter was introduced to the car. Some other manufacturers use catalytic converters in their chainsaws to reduce emission values. Jonsered does not use catalytic converters in this chainsaws because they do not produce as much power and tend to get way too hot," Niklas Bergquist explains. 

New technology in proven packaging 
The CS 2172 is based on old, proven models. The characteristic red colour, the sleek shape and compact engine body are typical attributes of a chainsaw from Jonsered. All the highly appreciated technical functions remain in the chainsaw such as spin start, turbo air cleaning, side-access chain tensioner and cylinder cover with snap locks. Some new features have not been added, which is a deliberate move. However, you can buy an expansion pack with built-in heated handle. 
"The user will easily identify with the new model," Niklas Bergquist concludes. 
Jonsered CS 2172
Jonsered's new professional chainsaw is aimed at users with high demands on reliability and performance. The chainsaw is fitted with an environmentally friendly Clean Power engine that reduces emissions by up to 75 percent.


Jonsered CS 2172
The new chainsaw from Jonsered CS 2172 is based on old, proven models. The new feature is the proprietary Clean Power engine technology which meets worldwide emission regulations.


CS 2172


----------



## taplinhill (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like weight is up a little along with the power (over the 2171)


----------



## mikefunaro (Sep 8, 2010)

alas, many of us do not subsist on forest work!


----------



## PB (Sep 8, 2010)

That taller top cover reminds me of the 670. Still a good looking saw, thanks for posting!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2010)

taplinhill said:


> Looks like weight is up a little along with the power (over the 2171)



Yes, Jonsered version of the 372xpXT, but with specs this time!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2010)

PB said:


> That taller top cover reminds me of the 670. Still a good looking saw, thanks for posting!



All 670 top covers weren't the same either - but that's a different story!


----------



## spike60 (Sep 8, 2010)

I got to run one a couple weeks ago and it was hooked up pretty good. It's a small difference, but the top handle being about a half inch higher, and slightly fatter makes the saw feel even better than the original.

Kind of funny how the author rips "Some other manufacturers" for using cat mufflers. Maybe be a temporary memory lapse explains him forgetting about the 2152/2153/2156/2159?


----------



## L.R. (Sep 8, 2010)

I want it. I really do. Thanks for the news!

Does anyone know how the "clean power" technology works, more precisely?


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2010)

L.R. said:


> I want it. I really do. Thanks for the news!
> 
> Does anyone know how the "clean power" technology works, more precisely?



"Strato" design, old news by now!


----------



## taplinhill (Sep 8, 2010)

I find the add-on heated handles interesting.
I wonder if they will fit other/older models?....................


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2010)

spike60 said:


> ....
> Kind of funny how the author rips "Some other manufacturers" for using cat mufflers. Maybe be a temporary memory lapse explains him forgetting about the 2152/2153/2156/2159?



I believe "memory lapses" are quite common in marketing statements of that kind - regardless of the brand!


----------



## L.R. (Sep 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> "Strato" design, old news by now!



Thought so. Doesn't look too radical, more like an upgrade?


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2010)

L.R. said:


> Thought so. Doesn't look too radical, more like an upgrade?



Well, it is not a 2171, and I don't think I would have wanted that "upgrade", if I could have avoided it!


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 8, 2010)

When will this saw be available? If the specs are right it should have more power than a 372xpw out of the box right? I was going to buy another 372 xpw before all the new ones are gone but the jonsered just looks so much better to me. Is the new one better enough to wait or should I just get a 2171 or 372 before they're gone? 

I've never ran a 70cc 372. I ran a 2171 once over a year ago in the dealers wood pile but it was well broken in and the only thing I was running it against was a ms 460 and a 7900. I've had 2 372s and one had the stock 75cc topend and then ported it, one with a ported 75cc topend that was low on compression, and big bore kit with muffler modded in place of the low compression topend.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> When will this saw be available? If the specs are right it should have more power than a 372xpw out of the box right? ....



It isn't that simple - the reports from those that have used the Husky version doesn't really support those power specs, vs the older 372xp.....

Anyway, there sure is a weight and bulk penalty, as with all strato saws that actually has hit the market so far, but not as bad as with most other ones.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 8, 2010)

Well it sure will be lighter than a 576 or 441. I was just curious. I'm on the fence about a 372 or 2171 and now this is thrown into the mix. I just want to get a new one to use most of the time. The 576 is a fine saw but is too close in weight to the 390 so it doesn't get used much.


----------



## chainsman1 (Oct 16, 2010)

PB said:


> That taller top cover reminds me of the 670. Still a good looking saw, thanks for posting!



dodge is back with the challenger,chevy with the camaro,they should bring back retro model names. i want a 2011 jonsered 630 !


----------



## ChrisF (Oct 16, 2010)

chainsman1 said:


> dodge is back with the challenger,chevy with the camaro,they should bring back retro model names. i want a 2011 jonsered 630 !



111S, please!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 16, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> Well it sure will be lighter than a 576 or 441. I was just curious. I'm on the fence about a 372 or 2171 and now this is thrown into the mix. I just want to get a new one to use most of the time. The 576 is a fine saw but is too close in weight to the 390 so it doesn't get used much.



Follow the KISS rule - just buy a 372xp or xpw, while you still can!


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 16, 2010)

I got a 2171 if you missed my other thread mr troll. I think it feels better than the xpw did.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 16, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> I got a 2171 if you missed my other thread mr troll. I think it feels better than the xpw did.



Well, opinions will vary - as they should!

It would be no fun on here, if everyone agreed on everything!


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 16, 2010)

In my very limited & humble opinion I feel strongly that its hard to go wrong with a Jonsered.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 16, 2010)

I just wander does anyone ever come across a NOS 2094 or a NOS 930?


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 16, 2010)

hillbilly22 said:


> In my very limited & humble opinion I feel strongly that its hard to go wrong with a Jonsered.



Most of the modern ones are rebranded Huskys - Husky started making Jonsered saws in 1982 or so (630 and 670), but it took more than 20 years before they made *all* the better ones.......


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 16, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Well, opinions will vary - as they should!
> 
> It would be no fun on here, if everyone agreed on everything!



That is true. I thought the straight handle felt a little awkward at first now it feels good.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 16, 2010)

SO, let me get this straight. I've heard of the e-lux take over. Does Husqvarna own e-lux as well.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 16, 2010)

I also heard that jonsereds were hand made.


----------



## johnzski (Oct 17, 2010)

hillbilly22 said:


> I also heard that jonsereds were hand made.



By the Swedish beach volleyball team! makes me want one even more:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## taplinhill (Oct 17, 2010)

hillbilly22 said:


> I just wander does anyone ever come across a NOS 2094 or a NOS 930?



I had the chance to buy a NOS 930 Super West Coast a few years ago, but we couldn't come to terms on a price.


----------



## chainsman1 (Oct 17, 2010)

they could take a 346xp,make it red and call it a 2011 jonsered 490,haha


----------



## L.R. (Oct 19, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Well, opinions will vary - as they should!
> 
> It would be no fun on here, if everyone agreed on everything!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 19, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> Well it sure will be lighter than a 576 or 441. I was just curious. I'm on the fence about a 372 or 2171 and now this is thrown into the mix. I just want to get a new one to use most of the time. The 576 is a fine saw but is too close in weight to the 390 so it doesn't get used much.



Yes, the "mix" is a bit crowded at the moment!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 19, 2010)

chainsman1 said:


> they could take a 346xp,make it red and call it a 2011 jonsered 490,haha




The red version of the NE346xp is the 2153 - it has been out for a few years!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 19, 2010)

hillbilly22 said:


> SO, let me get this straight. I've heard of the e-lux take over. Does Husqvarna own e-lux as well.



No, they own all the *** brands that E-lux used to own + the what they have bought later.


----------



## mark360T (Oct 19, 2010)

went to my local echo j-red dealer and asked about the 2172 and it is kinda pricey. $859 w/36in. bar. This saw it the next on my wish list


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 19, 2010)

mark360T said:


> went to my local echo j-red dealer and asked about the 2172 and it is kinda pricey. $859 w/36in. bar. This saw it the next on my wish list



A 36" bar is just too much on a 70cc saw - it is odd that the dealer didn't tell you!


----------



## spike60 (Oct 19, 2010)

hillbilly22 said:


> I just wander does anyone ever come across a NOS 2094 or a NOS 930?




I've got two 930 Supers that are A and A+ condition. Very nice saws, with gobs of low end. Won't be parting with either of those babies.


----------



## mark360T (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah I know, I was thinking more on the line with a 24in. bar :monkey:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 19, 2010)

mark360T said:


> Yeah I know, I was thinking more on the line with a 24in. bar :monkey:



That makes a lot more sense, but I wonder why he gave you a price with a 36" one then?


----------



## mark360T (Oct 19, 2010)

i have no idea. he said that he could possibly lower the price when i buy it:spam:


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Oct 19, 2010)

Just ordered some 2172's in . Were asking $819 w/24" bar. Cant wait to take a look at them.


----------



## mark360T (Oct 19, 2010)

i was asked by my dealer if i wanted a total bar for the 2172, but he only has 18 and 20in lengths


----------



## chainsman1 (Oct 20, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> The red version of the NE346xp is the 2153 - it has been out for a few years!



but the 2153 number is not good for people dont know,they will think it is a 53cc. it would just be nice to call it 490


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 20, 2010)

chainsman1 said:


> but the 2153 number is not good for people dont know,they will think it is a 53cc. it would just be nice to call it 490




why not the cs 2150c then?


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 20, 2010)

hillbilly22 said:


> why not the cs 2150c then?



That number is taken (except the c) by a non-pro saw.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 20, 2010)

spike60 said:


> I've got two 930 Supers that are A and A+ condition. Very nice saws, with gobs of low end. Won't be parting with either of those babies.



Lol!! I would think not!! I bet they are somethin else!


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 20, 2010)

spike60 said:


> I've got two 930 Supers that are A and A+ condition. Very nice saws, with gobs of low end. Won't be parting with either of those babies.



Several years ago there was an eBay auction where George Blake/motorsag (some consider him to be *the* Jonsered guru) listed a 930 that he had rebuilt. I really wanted that saw, but wasn't home the afternoon the auction ended .


----------



## rexbob (Mar 1, 2011)

Just bought one yesterday for 702 out the door.Great power .Vibe (relatively)low.
Price 702 out the door w/20 inch bar.


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 1, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Follow the KISS rule - just buy a 372xp or xpw, while you still can!


 


What is the KISS rule? 






.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 1, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> What is the KISS rule?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Keep It Simple, Stupid"


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 1, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> "Keep It Simple, Stupid"





Oh that was a long time ago, before I came here. 

When I only had one chainsaw! :msp_cool:



.


----------



## hamish (Mar 1, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> Oh that was a long time ago, before I came here.
> 
> When I only had one chainsaw! :msp_cool:
> 
> ...



I still consider it as adhearing tot he KISS principle.........as all my saws use the same fuel mix!

Now all you have to do is follow the 7 p's.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 2, 2011)

taplinhill said:


> I find the add-on heated handles interesting.
> I wonder if they will fit other/older models?....................


 
It says add-on package, but also *built in *heated handles - I guess it really is just a reference to the WH option? :msp_unsure:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 2, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> Oh that was a long time ago, before I came here.
> 
> When I only had one chainsaw! :msp_cool:
> 
> ...


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 2, 2011)

Specs are on page 37 here. 

The OM show 3 models: 2166, 2172 and 2172WH.


----------



## MR.STIHL036 (Jun 13, 2011)

DUGs-sawshop said:


> Just ordered some 2172's in . Were asking $819 w/24" bar. Cant wait to take a look at them.


 
That seams like a good deal i might take you up on that i live in oxford maine right now. :msp_w00t:


----------



## daniel stroud (Dec 28, 2011)

GREAT REVIEW! I looked at buying one today. I just cant decide between that and a husqvarna I know that husqvarna owns jonsered but the seller explained that there are sum diff in the jonsered and husqvarna saws. The main thing im looking for is a bigger saw round this size and one that I can throw in a piece of hard wood like hickory or oak and it will rip through it with no bog down or loss of torq. So if yall can tell me if theres any diff in the cutting torq between these two saws it wuld be nice. thanks


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 28, 2011)

daniel stroud said:


> GREAT REVIEW! I looked at buying one today. I just cant decide between that and a husqvarna I know that husqvarna owns jonsered but the seller explained that there are sum diff in the jonsered and husqvarna saws. The main thing im looking for is a bigger saw round this size and one that I can throw in a piece of hard wood like hickory or oak and it will rip through it with no bog down or loss of torq. So if yall can tell me if theres any diff in the cutting torq between these two saws it wuld be nice. thanks



The handlebar angle and some plastic covers are different.


----------



## tallguys (Dec 28, 2011)

hamish said:


> I still consider it as adhearing tot he KISS principle.........as all my saws use the same fuel mix!
> 
> Now all you have to do is follow the 7 p's.



7p's?


----------



## weimedog (Dec 28, 2011)

Got a 2172 from Spike60 yesterday...been wanting to get one for a while! One thing Spike60 mentioned and I had three long hours to think about was how the discussion over the last couple of years relative to X-torq and the future was a horrible thing. Maybe the 575 poisoned the waters...but still the conventional reasoning (If you call this place conventional!) was grab all the old 372's 460's etc before those horrible X-torq Strato Charged morphidite's clog the sales streams!

Spike brought a early version of a 562 and 372XP last year, maybe even the year before my memory is fogged; to a GTG and they were BOTH excellent. I've had time on an X-torq 372 and I think they are every bit as good as the old ones if not even better. I've also had a little time running the Jonsered CS-2172...like the look and ergo's better so when it came time to put the bucks where the heart was...well...a CS-2172 is in the house. Almost too pretty to work.:msp_unsure:







PS: Things look good for the future of saws if these X-torq's & the others I have run are any indication!

PS: Never hear about the 7P's...but heard about the Three P's to a successful marriage once....Provide, Protect, Procreate! Better do ALL well...and continuously!


----------

